# Keeping rattle can tips clear



## Tom O (Mar 29, 2021)

I just came across this method of tip cleaning.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 29, 2021)

Yup clogged nozzles are a problem.   Here is what I do and it works quite well.


----------

